# Через неделю операция на ШОП. Что нужно взять с собой в больницу?



## Алеська (22 Ноя 2019)

Уважаемые форумчанки. Через неделю операция на ШОП, что нужно взять с собой в больницу? Боюсь наберу не нужного и лишнего. Кто уже прошел эту процедуру, посоветуйте. Документы само собой.


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Ноя 2019)

Алеська написал(а):


> что нужно взять с собой в больницу?


Посмотрите вот эту тему.


----------



## Алеська (22 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо))

Еще вопрос, операция на шее, нужны ли компрессионные чулки?  Кто что пишет


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Ноя 2019)

Алеська написал(а):


> операция на шее, нужны ли компрессионные чулки?


Здесь есть одна форумчанка, после успешной операции на ШОП.
Можете попробовать с ней связаться через ЛС, она очень отзывчива.

Вот из её темы: 





Baschirina написал(а):


> ещё в день операции не вставая с кровати надо обязательно надеть компрессионные чулки (их в ортопедической аптеке купить надо) , одевала мне их мед сестра, сама бы не справилась, так как они очень плотные


----------



## tankist (23 Ноя 2019)

Алеська написал(а):


> ...нужны ли компрессионные чулки?  Кто что пишет


Нужны. Ещё нужен будет воротник Филадельфия. И стандартный больничный набор, ложка, чашка.


----------

